# Beer Can and Spatchcocked Chicken



## cleglue (Jul 5, 2007)

Tuesday I did a Beer Can chicken and it was very flavorful.

Yesterday I did a Spatchcocked Chicken and while it was good it wasn't that great.  I needed a little more spice or something.  Here are the pictures.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 5, 2007)

I really like spatchcock chicken...its the only way I do whole birds now!  Looking good!!


----------



## surfinsapo (Jul 5, 2007)

*Looks good!!! what beer did you use?*


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jul 5, 2007)

Man thats some fine lookin birds


----------



## wittdog (Jul 5, 2007)

Very nice looking yard birds


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 5, 2007)

Looks great C 8)


----------



## Unity (Jul 5, 2007)

cleglue said:
			
		

> Yesterday I did a Spatchcocked Chicken and while it was good it wasn't that great.  I needed a little more spice or something.


Just curious, what did you have on it? 

--John  8)


----------



## cleglue (Jul 5, 2007)

surfinsapo said:
			
		

> *Looks good!!! what beer did you use?*



I don't drink but I bought a 12 pack years ago for beer bread so I used it.  The beer is (Aged)  Busch Ice.




			
				Unity said:
			
		

> Just curious, what did you have on it?
> 
> --John  8)



I used mustard and TexasBBQRub.  I usually use this combination when I do chicken breast or thighs.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 5, 2007)

C do you have a recipe for the beer bread? My wife buys a mix but that's boxed and into the bread maker it goes.


----------



## cleglue (Jul 5, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> C do you have a recipe for the beer bread? My wife buys a mix but that's boxed and into the bread maker it goes.



My wife uses the box stuff (from Pampered Chef) also.  I wish I did have a recipe...I guess I'll have to do a Web search.  Maybe 007 (with the foam on top) my have a recipe.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 5, 2007)

cleglue said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude that is the same stuff my wife buys  
It really is tasty though!!!


----------



## boar_d_laze (Jul 5, 2007)

Cleglue,

See my post in the Rib and Chicken Rub thread on the General Barbecue forum for a chicken prep I think you might like for grilled chicken -- spatched or not.  

Rich


----------



## cleglue (Jul 5, 2007)

boar_d_laze said:
			
		

> Cleglue,
> 
> See my post in the Rib and Chicken Rub thread on the General Barbecue forum for a chicken prep I think you might like for grilled chicken -- spatched or not.
> 
> Rich



Thanks,

I just printed it.


----------



## john a (Jul 6, 2007)

I like chicken, especially when it looks that good.


----------

